# Imageerstellung / Welche Software ???



## mr__mines (2 September 2007)

Welche Software verwendet Ihr zur Imageerstellung;

Ich verwende "Acronis True Image Workstation 9.1" habe dieses Tool aber noch nie benötigt. (zur Wiederherstellung meine ich)

Werden damit wirklich alle Treiber und Einstellungen wieder hergestellt ???

Erfahrungen mit den Tools um mich zu beruhigen.


----------



## Giraffofant (2 September 2007)

*Acronis gute Wahl*

Hi,
wir haben in der Firma Acronis zur Sicherung der Notebooks und der meisten Kundenrechner im Einsatz. Es werden alle Treiber und Siemens-Lizensen gerettet. Du solltest trotzdem mal einen Übungslauf mit einer evtl. Ersatzfestplatte durchführen. Gibt Dir auch die Sicherheit das es 100% funktiniert.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2007)

Hallo,
Ghost9 Sicherung erstellen ging ohne Hinw. auf Hardware, beim Rücksichern Prob mit Raid-SATA  auf nem DELL Rechner.
Selbst Treibereinbindung ohne Erfolg.
Thomas


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2007)

Ich nutze Acronis 10, die Version 8 erkannte meine Notebook-Festplatte nicht und konnte daher nicht direkt wiederherstellen, die 10-er Version kann das. Es gibt ja eine Testversion, auf jeden Fall mal einen Testlauf machen. Ich hab das schon gut gebrauchen können, nach mißglückten Installationen. So mache ich auf jeden Fall vor größeren Installations- oder Deinstallationsorgien einen neuen Komplettabzug der Festplatte.


----------



## IBN-Service (14 September 2007)

Hallo mr__mines,

ich benutze auch Acronis True Image 10.0 home.

Läuft Prima, mich nervt nur etwas die Bedienung, die mir unprofessionell erscheint.

Aber es kommt ja auf sichere und schnelle Datensicherung an,
und da kann ich bisher Acronis nur empfehlen.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## LoKo (18 September 2007)

Ich benutze DriveImage XML, ist frei erhältlich und hat mir bisher alles gespeichert und wiederhergestellt.

Runterzuladen bei z.B. bei heise.de

Gruss, Lothar.


----------



## Black_Eagle (18 September 2007)

Hallo,

bei uns wird Acronis True Image Enterprise Server verwendet.
Gut ist für den Heimgebrauch zu teuer. Kenne aber auch die Home Version.
Kann nur sagen das wir damit zufrieden sind.
Kannst dich auf der Homepage von Acronis registrieren dann bekommst du immer Infos zu aktuellen Build Versionen.

Es wird alles gesichert. Nur mußt du bedenken das du bei dieser Version nur auf den gleichen Rechner oder einen mit gleicher Hardware zurück sichern kannst. Ansonsten benötigst du noch ein zusätzliches Tool von Acronis


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 September 2007)

Kann auch nur Acronis empfehlen !

Mir hat es schon öfters gute Dienste geleistet (um nicht zu sagen meinen A**** gerettet).

Für mich reicht bislang sogar noch die Version 6 völlig aus, da die Sicherung unter Windows eigentlich immer geht -> nur die Wiederherstellung kann problematisch werden wenn Controller noch nicht bekannt sind...

Man kann bei Acronis aber definitiv alle Images aus älteten Versionen mit den Boot CDs neuerer Versionen wiederherstellen...

Daher habe ich immer verschiedene Boot CDs parat da dies eigentlich das wichtigste ist.

Auch die Funktion zur Größenänderung von Partitionen funktioniert zuverläsig (falls man sich mal im Vorfeld verschätzt hat).

Also alles in allem (und weil ich Produkte von Symantec eigentlich sowieso generell ablehne) 100%iger Kauftipp !


----------



## Zefix (21 September 2007)

Bei Ghost ist ja der Ghost Explorer dabei.
Damit lässt sich unter Windows ein Image öffnen und Dateien rausziehen.

Gibts das bei den anderen Tools auch?

Fand das immer praktisch wenn ich vorm Plattmachen des Rechners ein Image gemacht hab, falls ich doch mal was zum sichern übersah...

Gruss Andy


----------



## IBN-Service (21 September 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Bei Ghost ist ja der Ghost Explorer dabei.
> Damit lässt sich unter Windows ein Image öffnen und Dateien rausziehen.
> 
> Gibts das bei den anderen Tools auch?
> ...



Hallo Zefix,

bei Acronis geht das auf jeden Fall.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 September 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Zefix,
> 
> bei Acronis geht das auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...


 
... korrekt, und wenn ich das noch ergänzen darf:

Das Image wird mit einem speziellen (Acronis-)Treiber mit einem temporären LW-Buchstaben gemountet - sprich es lässt sich wie eine separate Partition ansprechen (nur lesend natürlich).

Das alles ohne Neustart oder sonst was und wenn man fertig ist kann man es wieder über das kontextmenü dismounten und der zusätzliche LW-Buchstabe ist wieder weg. Besser hätte man´s nicht machen können...


----------



## Zefix (22 September 2007)

Aha, nicht schlecht, werd ich wohl mal antesten demnächst  

Merci


----------



## Steve81 (24 September 2007)

Also bei uns in der Firma wurde jetzt auch Acronis True Image als Standart festgelegt. Zuvor haben wir alles mit Ghost gesichert.


----------



## eYe (28 September 2007)

Moin,

wir machen ein Image von jedem Visu Rechner mit Linux.

Mit einem externen usb cd-laufwerk von z.B. der Suse 9.3 booten.
Dann im Auswahlmenü den Rescue Manager öffnen. Eine usb-festplatte mounten und die hd als komprimiertes image auf die usb-platte spielen.

schöne Grüße, eYe


----------



## marcengbarth (14 Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Also als Sicherungstools ist Acronis True Image wirklich zu empfehlen. Von Norton Ghost rate ich ab, die Sicherung funktioniert zwar, gab aber bei der Wiederherstellung Probleme, jedenfalls bei mir.

Als kostenlose Alternative geht auch ein Live-Linux. Sichern kann man dann mit rsync.


----------



## thomass5 (16 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
mal ein par Fragen zu Acronis:
- welche Version? (11er Home oder 9er Prof.  beides in einem gibts nicht oder?)
- Erfahrungen mit dem Prof- AdOn für unterschiedliche Hardware bei Wiederherstellung?
- geht SATA-Raid?  (habe diverse  Foren gefunden wo dies  bemängelt wurde Chipsatzabhängig)

Thomas


----------

